# Parallel DMX output sockets



## devlin (Nov 17, 2008)

Hello everyone, I am a dj/owner in Norfolk, England and it is really interesting to read threads on this site although I am not connected with Theatre in anyway.

My knowledge of dmx is limited and with a 192dmx controller I have o/p and i/p 3 pin xlr sockets. I will never use the i/p but would find it very useful to have 2 o/p sockets and ask if anyone can tell me if it will be ok to connect these xlr sockets that are within 30mm of each other for parallel output?
Cheers, Chris Devlin.


----------



## Footer (Nov 17, 2008)

My understanding of this question is... You want to take the DMX input of the console, and convert it over to a DMX output by soldering leads to the output connector to the input connector and disconnect the input connector from the PCB? Correct?

No, you can not do this. DMX is a digital protocol. Digital signals never do well when split. Very wierd things start to happen on the line and simply put, it just won't work. If you want to split your output, you will need an opto-isolator/splitter (sometimes refered to as an "opto"). What this does is convert the electrical signal over to light, then splits it, then converts it back to an electrical signal. This not only splits your DMX output into multiple outputs, but it also protects your console and your gear from shorts on the line getting to everywhere. 

Doug Fleenor Design - Standard Splitters


----------

